# Wireless keyboard and its batteries...



## thedoors27 (Nov 10, 2004)

The batteries on my wireless keyboard are always running out!

Ive noticed im leaving the num lock on....do you think turning it off will save battery power????


Someone must know what to do


----------



## Lorand (Nov 10, 2004)

That led consumes only a small amount of power.
What keyboard is it?


----------



## thedoors27 (Nov 10, 2004)

Pc line KBC 300, Im going to try with the num lock off so who knows at this point :s

I hope i find something that will work, I want to be able to leave my computer on lol.


----------



## Lorand (Nov 10, 2004)

Can you post a link to that product? I didn't find any keyboard with that name.


----------



## i picKed a winna (Nov 11, 2004)

that's weird. i have a logitech wireless keyboard and the number lock is always on but theres no light on the keyboard itself so you must mean that. anyhow my batteries last for several months probably 7 or 8 and my computer is always on.


----------



## Lorand (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a Logitech wireless optical mouse and the batteries last at least a month. But Logitech wireless products have a very efficient power saving technique.
I don't know if that PcLine keyboard has something like this or not... (probably not)...


----------



## thedoors27 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hmm strange. I cant find no links either, I could'nt when i first seached ages ago, but yes the keyboard has no lights. The batteries deffiinately went because i also tried them in my cd walkman, this mystery will continue to carry on, or i can just buy some rechargable batteries lol.


----------



## Lorand (Nov 11, 2004)

If the NumLock, CapsLock, ScrollLock LEDs are on the receiver and not on the keyboard then it makes no difference if they are lit ot not.
The strange thing is that I can't find any info on the net about that keyboard...


----------



## SFR (Nov 11, 2004)

is this the keyboard your referring to?


http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/keyboards/packard-bell-kb300.asp


----------



## Lorand (Nov 11, 2004)

You mean this one?




I don't think this is it because it has the LEDs on the keyboard...


----------



## thedoors27 (Nov 11, 2004)

No its not that one, and the keyboard has no lights, the sensor has one light. Caps lock etc when on can be displayed just above the taskbar.


----------



## SFR (Nov 11, 2004)

lol


I guess you are using a keyboard that doesnt exist...

LOL



actually on that note... I have a new DELL mulimedia keyboard I spent like $50 on it when I got my new Dell 8400

its wireless and other than the fact that I already have a microsoft one.. I would have definelty used it..

Since I have no use for it... I would love to sell it...  I think you can check it out on dell's website.. think it is still an add-on for the Dell 8400


----------



## thedoors27 (Nov 11, 2004)

Tiny update: i rang the pc support line and the guy said it shouldnt be doing that....i left my computer off last night and the batteries still went!

Went to the shop and got an exchange


----------



## Lorand (Nov 11, 2004)

> I guess you are using a keyboard that doesnt exist...


Probably it was assembled on a boat and the tax-free salt water damaged the keyboard's electronics...


----------

